# Grumman 1649 Jon Boat



## sixshootertexan (Oct 27, 2010)

I picked up a used 16' jon boat back in the spring time. Here is the boat as we got it (with my happen son)and after a quick clean up and paint job to the exterior. Had to do a little fishing before I started a total rebuild. I will be posting the progress as it goes.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's what it looks like after I stripped everything off it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Oct 27, 2010)

And the trailer.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 4, 2010)

Trailer after cleaning and painting. Still got a lot to do to the trailer yet. Going to build guide posts and boards. Reinstall the front support and cat walk. 2 new tires and bearing buddy's. All new lights and wiring.


----------



## hsiftac (Nov 5, 2010)

Trailor looks brand new, great job cant wait to see more on the boat


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Howard (Nov 5, 2010)

Great start, your son will talk about this time in his life for years to come,,, =D>


----------



## Brine (Nov 5, 2010)

Looks great. If you haven't done so yet, you may consider setting up your bunks to catch the transom. Doesn't look like they would need to move far.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 14, 2010)

Applied some 5/8" x 1 1/2" pvc strips to the bunk boards.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 14, 2010)

Put the boat back on the trailer to get it ready for some welding. 

Removing the old jack plate.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 14, 2010)

OK it's not pretty under all the pieces of aluminum that was on the back.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 21, 2010)

Got the transom cover off today and all the rotten wood is gone. Time to get some aluminum and start welding.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Dec 10, 2010)

I took a day off work today and got some work done to the transom. Cut out the rotten stuff and fitted a new piece in. Need to clean the areas that are going to be welded and it will be ready to weld.


----------



## schlifawitz (Dec 10, 2010)

You know it's funny, before I started my own project I looked at these forums and I felt like everyone was slacking. Over a week period they would post tons of pictures and it never really looked like they got much done. Then I started my build, and simply cutting 6 2x4's to fit the bottom of the boat took a few hours. Really started to appreciate what most people on this forum can do. :mrgreen: 

Trailer looks great! Can I send you mine?? [-o< 

Lookin forward to seein you build this one!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Dec 10, 2010)

I haven't had much time to work on it. I have been working 50+ hours a week along with all the other things we do. Going to San Antonio tomorrow for a rc drag race.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Dec 29, 2010)

Got the transom welded last night.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow I finally got a day off when it wasn't freezing or raining. This weather has been wild. I was able to get the welder out and make some new guides and got a little painting done on the inside.


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 13, 2011)

lookin good drop a deck in there too!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 13, 2011)

You're off to a good start!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

Finished the paint on the inside. Took the boat back off the trailer and flipped it over. Ready to order my Steelflex now.


----------



## reedjj (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a nice Big Jon! Lots of possibilities there. what are your plans?


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 20, 2011)

I just is steel flexed my boat Friday, At work no less..  It is a pita, but well worth it in the end, I learned from the first go around i didnt need nor want to make the bottom look like a new boat prior to applying, I took a flap disc and a wire wheel and went over the whole bottom in 3 hrs. Boat looks good BTW. Have fun.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> I just is steel flexed my boat Friday, At work no less..  It is a pita, but well worth it in the end, I learned from the first go around i didnt need nor want to make the bottom look like a new boat prior to applying, I took a flap disc and a wire wheel and went over the whole bottom in 3 hrs. Boat looks good BTW. Have fun.



I only spent less than a hour on the bottom. I used a wire wheel but some of the places look a little shiny to me so I'm going to hit it with some rough sand paper and that's it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Feb 20, 2011)

reedjj said:


> Thats a nice Big Jon! Lots of possibilities there. what are your plans?



Painting inside and Steelflexing the bottom. Replacing anything that was made of wood with aluminum. Floor, steering console and storage boxes. Using vinyl instead of carpet and that's about it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 13, 2011)

Steelflex in progress. Waiting on first coat to dry.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 13, 2011)

The boat looks great. Beautiful country down there too.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 13, 2011)

Got the second coat of Steelflex on and repainted the sides.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 20, 2011)

Today's progress.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the jack plate painted and mounted Saturday. Sealed it with 5200. I tested it Sunday by filling the boat with water and no leaks. Next is to install the steering console and motor controls.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 9, 2011)

Got the steering console fitted today.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 14, 2011)

Steering console and throttle control is done. I got a few small items to take care of and she will be ready to go fish. I still have a lot of mods left to do but I'm ready to do some fishing. Going to try and go Good Friday.


----------



## Zum (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice looking work.
wtg.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 18, 2011)

Installed the Decko Dot vinyl flooring on the bench seats. I used indoor/outdoor carpet glue. I was not pleased with the turn out. The first bench I did I used the smallest notched trowel I could find and it was way to thick. This vinyl telegraphs anything that is under it. The first side of the bench I tried rolling it smooth but ended up on the second half just pulling it up and raking as much as I could off. I used a short piece of PVC pipe as a rolling pin until I got it all squeezed out from under the vinyl. The second bench which is the front one I used a throw away paint brush. You have to apply it thick enough that it will not dry before you lay down the vinyl but not to thick to cause telegraphing. I'm pleased with how that turned out. More than 24 hours later it still has not dried completely. The label does say 24 - 48 hour cure time. All the edges that I have rolled over have come undone while I was at work today. Going to get a spray can of contact cement to do the edges.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 19, 2011)

She's ready to go fishing. I'm still not done modding her yet. Got the floor to do along with some lighting for night fishing. The shad are running the bulkheads and the kitty's are a biting.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure do like the new decals.


----------



## rusty.hook (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you build the jack plate, and why did you need it unless the motor is a long shaft and boat is the short shaft style.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 22, 2011)

rusty.hook said:


> Did you build the jack plate, and why did you need it unless the motor is a long shaft and boat is the short shaft style.



I built the jackplate myself. I just copied the dimensions from the one that was on it as it seemed to work just fine. The one that was on it was made of thin sheet metal and wood. I went with all aluminum. If I understand what I think I know now I would have built it about an inch taller. Right now the cavitation plate is about 2"-3" below the bottom of the boat. I believe it should be flush with the bottom.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Apr 22, 2011)

Took the tin out for the first time since modding her. Didn't get a lot of pics we were to busy fighting the wind. It was fine as long as you stayed within 100yds of the shore after that wow. Well the boat worked great. I was pleased with how everything turned out except for some dummy mounted the steering in upside down so you have to steer right to go left. Going to fired that guy. Anyways here's a couple pics of us out this mourning.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Jun 11, 2011)

Installed some led lights. First pic was with flash. Second from the same position without flash. Third is a side view.


----------

